# tailor in/near Marina



## arabianghosts2011 (Sep 9, 2011)

We have many pants that need altering...does anybody know of a good tailor in the Dubai Marina? We would like one that would come to our apartment to set up alterations. Appreciate any help anybody can offer.


----------



## apricots (May 18, 2013)

I looked for one in the Marina a few months ago and couldn't find one.

Now I use the tailors on the ground floor of Dubai Mall. They did a really good job on some alterations to a silk top.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

There is a good tailor called Needles and Lace located in Murjan Tower off JBR. As you go up the stairs from the carpark, turn left when you get to the top of the stairs and their right behind you.

We've used them not only for clothing alterations but also for curtains for the apartment.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The place we use is in Ibn Battuta Mall, its down a fairly non descript corridor opposite "New Look" which i think is at the edge of the Egypt section, but i wouldn't swear on a mummies grave about that.

{Pam dya see what i did there?lol}


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Ascots in the upper level of Marina Mall.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> Ascots in the upper level of Marina Mall.


Bought some shirts, excellent


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

There is one in JBR-Rimal, next to the nursery school


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Ascots in the upper level of Marina Mall.


they are great but they don't do alterations to anything other than their clothing.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

sammylou said:


> they are great but they don't do alterations to anything other than their clothing.


Kareama?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Jager said:


> There is a good tailor called Needles and Lace located in Murjan Tower off JBR. As you go up the stairs from the carpark, turn left when you get to the top of the stairs and their right behind you.
> 
> We've used them not only for clothing alterations but also for curtains for the apartment.


Murjan Tower in Marina 1 area? Google search only indicates the one and that's not off JBR.


----------



## ebonym (Oct 16, 2013)

*mytailor.ae*

there is a fab new place in JLT cluster B. best place for alterations and custom jobs. I got 3 dresses and a skirt stitched.. and sooo cheap.. you can check their contact details on mytailor.ae


----------



## pinkzebra (May 31, 2012)

Hi 

There is a good tailor/dry cleaner in JLT called Evershine - Clusters R and D. It is the only one I have found that is reasonably priced and understand what I am asking for and actually do it in a timely fashion. 

Hope that helps

Sarah


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

I always go to one of the shops in Bur Dubai suq; Its a bit of a pain to reach (parking and traffic), but these shops are really good there, and not expensive at all. I found that in the malls the prices are sometimes even 5X of what they charge in the suq. These guy's are very skilled, they even can re-produce shirts & pants and taylor make suits etc.


----------



## Juu (Jan 22, 2013)

there is Kashins couture in front of Barasti, next to Tamani hotel. I have done couple of suits and shirts and I am quite happy with the quality (especially the shirts). Suits starting at 1,800 AED, shirts at 250 AED.


----------

